# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Zere knieën bij opstaan na zitten

## pool

Ik ben sinds 1 jaar suikerpatient. (II)
Mijn medicatie is : Metformine HCL 500mg en 40 mg Simvastatine

Echter ik heb sinds kort last van moeie knieën.

Als ik zit en ik sta daarna op krijg ik tijdens het opstaan pijn in de knieën. Alsof ze vastzitten.

Wat zal dat zijn???

Als ik met steun aan weerskanten met de handen , door de knieën ga dan komen de knieën weer "los". Ze voelen dan goed aan bij het heen en weer door de knieën gaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Pool,

Kan vastzitten spiertje zijn of iets anders, zou toch hiermee naar de huisarts gaan.
Mijn buurman had last van zijn knieen op dezelfde manier en omdat dat enorm verergerde krijgt hij nu een operatie...
Sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

